# Costa Rica--Choosing TS Nov/Dec 2012



## Quiet Pine (Aug 4, 2011)

I'll request an II exchange for November or December 2012. I've read as much as I can find, and have narrowed it down to 4 possibilities. If you can suggest a timeshare to eliminate or to add to my list, I'll appreciate it. 

Here are the 4:

Hotel and Club de Playa el Parador (HTL)
Doubletree by Hilton Puntarenas (HFS)
Villas Playa Samara (VPS)
Flamingo Marina Resort Hotel & Club (FLM)


----------



## TravelinGuy (Aug 28, 2011)

Quiet Pine said:


> If you can suggest a timeshare to eliminate or to add to my list, I'll appreciate it.
> Here are the 4:
> Hotel and Club de Playa el Parador (HTL)
> Doubletree by Hilton Puntarenas (HFS)
> ...




I haven't stayed at any of those, but we stayed at the Marriott Los Suenos Resort and Marina (in Puntarenas, CR) a few years back, and it was great.  I would definitely recommend adding it to your list, if it's available.


----------

